# Dutch abbreviations (agriculture)



## birder

I would appreciate help with a Dutch document containing the following abbreviations:

Ctgb, Ministerie van LNV, WGGA, PD, SOT-lijst, HTB, LTO, KAVB, NBVB, GAP

And does C-190.9 dd refer to some kind of law, statute, or regulation?

Thank you.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

I already started with the easy part .

Do you just need to have a idea of what they mean, or do you need a very precise ("official") translation (if any)

*Ctgb*: College voor de Toelating van Bestrijdingsmiddelen;
*Ministerie van LNV*: Ministerie van Landbouw, Natuur en Voedselkwaliteit;
* WGGA*: wettelijk gebruiksvoorschrift en gebruiksaanwijzing;
*PD*: Plantenziektenkundige Dienst;
* SOT-lijst*: Standaard opzet toelatingsbeschikkingen-lijst;
* HTB*: Handboektoelatingsbeleid;
* LTO*: Land- en Tuinbouw Organisatie;
* KAVB*: Koninklijke Algemeene Vereeniging voor Bloembollencultuur;
* NBVB*: Nederlandse Bond van Boomkwekers;
* GAP*: Global Action Plan (??)
[Not 100% sure about this one, my guess is based upon a combined search LNV+GAP and LTO+GAP].



> And does *C-190.9 dd* refer to some kind of law, statute, or regulation?


I think it refers to a report (again, not sure).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## birder

Thank you so much for all of this, Frank.  I think that this is pretty much all I need (for the moment) except for a further clarification of SOT and HTB--- are these "official" documents of some govenment agency?

The rest seem very clear.    Thanks again.


----------



## birder

Frank was kind enough to supply all of the meanings for the Dutch acronyms in my documentation, but later on another one appeared in the following list:

Nefyto, de *AID*, LTO Groeiservice, de KAVB, de NBVB 
 
What is this AID, please?  
 
(Obviously not the famous Agency for International Development.  )


----------



## moldo

De Algemene Inspectiedienst (*AID*) is de inspectie- en opsporingsdienst van het Ministerie van Landbouw, Natuur en Voedselkwaliteit (LNV).


----------



## inez

LNV I would understand: "Ministerie van Landbouw, Natuur en Visserij"
but I'm out of the Netherlands for over 11 years so they might have changed it......
regards,


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

First of all: welcome!

Secondly, the name seems to have changed in 2003 (see here (Wikipedia). The website of LNV still can be found through the keywords "ministerie van Landbouw natuur visserij").

[1935: ministerie van Landbouw en Visserij]
1982: ministerie van Landbouw, Natuurbeheer en Visserij 
2003: ministerie van Landbouw, Natuur en Voedselkwaliteit

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## inez

Dat heb je als je te lang buitenshuis bent, hè?!
Bedankt voor je uitleg!
Groetjes.


----------

